# My personal blog



## intan (Feb 21, 2014)

Just dropping by as an invitation to stopping by to my personal blog 
http://virtual-melody.blogspot.com
Thank you

cheers,

Celebrating Life!


----------



## 71M (Feb 21, 2014)

I get Page Not Found with that link.


----------



## intan (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you for remind me, 
Celebrating Life!


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 21, 2014)

Although the translation from Indonesian to English was not perfect, I liked today's front page.
I also read this and thought it was very funny


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 21, 2014)

intan said:


> Just dropping by as an invitation to stopping by to my personal blog
> Celebrating Life!
> Thank you
> 
> ...



Do you have an impersonal blog?  I'm just not certain I'm really ready for any kind of an emotional investment here.. lol


----------

